
Artists vs. YouTube: A Billboard Overview - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/digital-and-mobile/7357360/its-a-system-that-is-rigged-against-the-artists-the-war
======
6stringmerc
> _Azoff chose his moment well. YouTube 's contracts with the major labels are
> ending -- Universal Music Group's already has expired, although the two
> companies continue to do ­business on an ongoing basis -- and the U.S.
> Copyright Office is conducting a study on the DMCA safe harbors._

Potentially obvious prediction: This is going to be messy, with a lot of mud
slinging and accusations.

Personally I'm okay with the system as is - the constant head butting between
RIAA and Tech keeps both navigating similar waters. Times will change and new
products and services will hopefully bring in more revenue. Now, that doesn't
mean artists on RIAA contracts will see any more in their bank accounts, but
the industry as a whole seems to be adapting...slowly...painfully...

> _Most Internet companies need to get ­permission from labels in order to use
> their music -- a negotiating dynamic that results in high fees._

...and I have no desire to see that change. What the market will bear, it will
bear. Even McDonald's tries to pull "Play for exposure!" if they can get away
with it[1].

But, and it's a big but, YouTube as the 'new radio' is a pretty obvious
correlative. Just look at how stuff can go viral (e.g. 'Panda') and bring
people to a song, increasing its market value. Crazy! Granted, the labels
can't totally control this dynamic, which I figure makes them pretty grumpy.
We'll see how this plays out in time.

[1] [http://www.businessinsider.com/ex-cops-band-response-to-
mcdo...](http://www.businessinsider.com/ex-cops-band-response-to-mcdonalds-
request-to-play-sxsw-for-free-2015-3)

